# API einbinden



## jean20 (18. Jul 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein .jar Datei eingebunden. Wie kann ich jetzt in Eclipse eine Doku (API) einbinden.

Danke für die Hilfe

Gruß
jean


----------



## Dreezard (18. Jul 2005)

Ok... irgendwie verstehe ich nicht was du meinst. Also: In der überschrift steht du willst eine API "einbinden". Im text, dass es eine Dokumentation sein sol. Das sind zwei ziehmlich verschiedene dinge...
Und was genau meinst du mit einbinden? Entweder ich stell mich grad total blöd an oder die Komu klappt nicht ^^


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Jul 2005)

Möchtest du etwas über JavaDoc erfahren?


----------



## Biesterfeld (19. Jul 2005)

Hej,



> ich habe ein .jar Datei eingebunden. Wie kann ich jetzt in Eclipse eine Doku (API) einbinden.


ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du zu dem eingebundenen Jar, Zip oder wie auch immer die zugehörige JavaDoc einbinden möchtest, um dir in der IDE die Dokumentation als Tooltip anzeigen lassen zu können.
Da reicht es AFAIK in Eclipse leider nicht die JavaDoc selber einzubinden, sondern müssen die *.java-Dateien, in denen die Kommentare stehen, eingebunden sein.

Als Beispiel: Um die Java-API einzubinden habe ich den Build-Path auf ../<JavaOrdner>/jre/lib/rt.jar stehen. Um nun die Quellen einzubinden habe ich für das zugehörige Source-Attachment den Pfad auf ../<JavaOrdner>/src.zip gesetzt.



> In der überschrift steht du willst eine API "einbinden". Im text, dass es eine Dokumentation sein sol. Das sind zwei ziehmlich verschiedene dinge...


Sag das bitte auch den vielen Postern hier, die auf ein Anfängerposting oft reflexartig "Guck in die API!" rufen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Floriel (14. Feb 2006)

> ...Um nun die Quellen einzubinden habe ich für das zugehörige Source-Attachment den Pfad auf ../<JavaOrdner>/src.zip gesetzt...



Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, hast du ein zip-file mit dem gesammten API-Quellcode als Quelle eingebunden??? Wozu dann noch das jar-file und woher hast du den API-Quellcode? Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## RicoSoft (14. Feb 2006)

eclipse: wenn du das .jar als library für ein einzelnes projekt hast, dann kannst du es rechtsklicken, dann properties und dort dann die url zum javadoc eintragen.

wenn du es global gemacht hast (nicht nur für ein einzelnes projekt), dann musst du den +-button links vom jar in der auflistung verwenden und dann kommt unter anderem ein eintrag "javadoc", mit dem du verlinken kannst.


----------



## Guest (15. Feb 2006)

Ich finde da nur die einstellung für den erstellungsort der javadoc vom jeweiligen projekt. wenn ich d a ne url eintrage, bekomme ich klarerweise keine tooltips und probleme beim doc-generieren. oder muss ich wo ganz anderst hin?


----------

